# 22.000 Streichhölzer



## delphine (30. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein Foto mit 22.000 Streichhölzer zu erstellen.

Habe ein Foto von einem Streichholz gemacht und kann dieses ausschneiden und auch einfügen.
Nun möchte ich den Vorgang nicht 22.000 Mal machen  

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich es anstelle, dass Photoshop diesen Streichholz 22.000 Mal einfügt?
Wenn möglich auch noch durch Zufall auf dem Bild anordnet?

Ich würde mich super freuen wenn jemand für mich eine Lösung hätte

Viele Grüße
Gaby


----------



## muhkuh (30. März 2007)

Na, spontan fällt mir dazu Photoshop-Scripting ein, was ja seit CS unterstützt wird. Wenn du dich also ein wenig mit JavaScript auskennst, wird das sicher kein Problem sein =)


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. März 2007)

Das Scripting Plug-In gibt es übrigens auch für die 7er Version.

Gaby, falls das klappt, hätte ich gerne einen Erfahrungsbericht, wie sich dein Rechner mit 22.000 Ebenen schlägt ... ausprobiert habe ich das nämlich noch nie. :suspekt:

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Mark (31. März 2007)

Hi!

Bin nun keine Leuchte im PS-Scripten, aber - just for fun  - anbei ein mögliches Script:
Script editieren: Anzahl der Clone in der ersten Zeile definieren, speichern,
Layer mit Streichholz selektieren,
File / Scripts / Browse ... randomClone.jsx wählen,
...warten 
...Layer werden gemerged, so daß eben nicht 22.000 Layer entstehen, dennoch dauert's a zeiterl ... 

Achtung: *Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr!
*...kann sehr gut sein, daß das Script so seine Macken hat 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

Eine wesentlich einfachere, wenn auch trivialere Möglichkeit wäre es,
wenn du ein Streichholz als Werkzeugspitze speicherst und dann 
einfach drauf los pinselst.. 

Über die Werkzeugspitzenvoreinstellungen kannst du dann auch noch 
diverse Einstellungen vornehmen, damit du nicht 22.000 Mal klicken mußt.

Vorteil der Geschichte wäre, dass du mehr Einfluss auf dein Endprodukt hast
als über zufällig angeordnete Hölzchen, die per Script generiert werden.

Grüße


----------



## delphine (31. März 2007)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Ganz besonderen Dank an Mark. Das Script ist klasse. 
Es dauert ca. 20 Minuten bis das Script durchgelaufen ist. Habe jetzt ein Bild mit 22.000 Streichhölzern wild auf dem Blatt verteilt 

RICHTIG SUPER !!

Wäre es schwer, dass man die Streichhölzer nebeneinander in Reih und Glied stellen kann?

Vielleicht kann ich da auch etwas ändern? Würde gerne mal sehen wie das aussieht. Denn man kann nicht mehr richtig die Anzahl der Streichhölzer erkennen  ;-)


----------



## cille (31. März 2007)

Warum machst du es nicht so,
du nimmst eine art Blue Box und kaufst massig Streichhölzer (Sind total billig).
Und dann machst du muster damit und Fotografierst die von oben.


----------



## the_undertaker (31. März 2007)

delphine hat gesagt.:


> Habe jetzt ein Bild mit 22.000 Streichhölzern wild auf dem Blatt verteilt
> 
> RICHTIG SUPER !!


Wie siehts denn aus?


----------



## delphine (31. März 2007)

Hier das Bild mit den 22.000 Streichhölzern, die ich dank des Scriptes von Mark so hinbekommen habe


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. März 2007)

Warum gerade 22.000 ?
Was ist der Entstehungsgrund des Fotos?


Alex


----------



## -GS-Master (1. April 2007)

Naja -.- die Realität sieht einfach besser aus ^^
Wäre auch der Meinung das du nicht nur 1 Streichholz hernehmen solltest, sondern ne Blaue kiste oder sowas und dann schmieste da einfach Streichhölzer rein und knippst drauf los ^^

Vielleicht siehst ja besser aus wenns kleiner ist -.- naja ...


----------



## delphine (1. April 2007)

Wir haben jetzt 22.000 Kunden und das wollte ich irgendwie mal auf einen Bild darstellen.
Eine bessere Idee hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht aber ich werde das mal mit der BlueBox versuchen. Die Anzahl der Streichhölzer kommt auf meinem Bild irgendwie doch nicht rüber

Viele Grüße


----------



## NickPF (2. April 2007)

22.000 Kunden mit einem roten Kopf ?! Hoffentlich nur in deiner Grafik ;-)


----------



## cille (2. April 2007)

Das währe ja mal ein Aufruf.
22.000 Menschen in Berlin nur mit einer Roten Mütze oder ähnlichem auf dem Kopp und davon Fotos machen ;D


----------



## -GS-Master (2. April 2007)

Und zwischen den Leuten mit ner Roten Kappe dann noch welche mit ner Weißen -.- dann lässt sich bestimmt der Name der Firma "schreiben"  ;-)


----------



## Mark (2. April 2007)

Hi!

...auch, wenn sich die Script-Lösung ja bereits erledigt hat, ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Du kannst die Layer-Styles (Ebenen-Effekte, Ebene-Stil ?!) nutzen, damit die Streichhölzer einen Schatten werfen (bzw. vorallem alle in die gleiche Richtung, trotz Random-Drehung). Hinzu bietet sich ein "Bevel" an, um den Streichhölzern ein Highlight zu verpassen (ebenfalls vorlagenunabhängig). Zuguterletzt könnte mit "Pattern overlay" jedem Streichholz eine etwas andere Struktur zugewiesen werden, so daß nicht alle Hölzchen gleich ausschauen... 

@Streichhölzer als Kunden: nett wäre dann doch, die "verlorenen Kunden" mit "abgebrannten Streichhölzern" im gleichen Bild unterzubringen  

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## -GS-Master (3. April 2007)

Ist zwar etwas unscharf aber deine Streichhölzer gefallen mir schon besser -.-
Die anderen waren zu groß ...


----------



## delphine (3. April 2007)

Wirklich klasse. Das sieht schon sehr professionell aus. Dagegen sieht mein Bild wirklich naiv aus. 
Wirklich super geworden Marc. 
Das werde ich bestimmt nie so hinbekommen. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich noch einen Streichholz mit Schatten aber nicht so unterschiedlich wie Du es hinbekommen hast wenn mehrere auf dem Bild sind.
Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps. Verstehe zwar nicht genau alles aber ich werde es mal versuchen. 
Auch wenn ich nicht viel Hoffnung habe


----------

